# Willard 4th of July shoot



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

YO! I just looked at the calendar and see that the Willard 4th of July Blackpowder shoot is only a week or so away. I hope you can work it into your busy schedule to be there.

I have only 5 shoots planned, but don't think they will be easy...they aren't...bring your A game. I have some VERY NICE prizes to give away and even some surprises. You won't be disappointed.

The shoot starts at 1 p.m. on Friday the 4th of July in a gravel pit East of Willard...see the sign on Hwy 89 near the Amish store...go East and follow the signs.

A measly $10 entry fee for a chance to win some great prizes and meet some great people. We even have some archers coming to compete against the blackpowder rifle shooters...please don't discount those men and women, they win a ton of prizes. If you are an archer you are welcome too. Please bring your own back stop for your arrows.

Seriously, even though this is only a 5 target shoot, and seven round balls for you blackpowder shooters, IT WILL NOT BE EASY! All proceeds go to the Willard Volunteer Fire Department and I have a special fund raiser shoot that will be very fun as well.

We all know it is very hot (usually) on the 4th of July and especially in a gravel pit, so bring some shade, water (drinks) and a good attitude. I'll have some water as well and a porta potty. You will WANT to be there.

Shooting begins sharply at 1 p.m. with the Ball Split...shoot the edge of an ax and break two clay pigeons with the split ball....can't be done? Really! Come and see! Come and show others how good you are!!!!!

Also, have you ever seen or shot the flame out of a lighted candle without hitting the wax of the candle? Come on! You WILL see it done...maybe even you yourself will do it.

FUN in the SUN! Willard Utah 4th of July! 
Hope to see you HERE!

Bears Butt


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Just a reminder for those of you looking for something really fun to do on the 4th of July. This shoot is open to archers as well as muzzleloaders and I've got a great line up of fun. No paper targets this year and you only need 7 shots if you are that good.

I also have two special fund raiser events as well. $1 for a ticket or 6 tickets for $5...With one of the events you will have a chance to win 1/2 of the money collected to put back into your pocket.

The second event will cost you $1 p/shot and if you break a string, yours truely will get soaked with a 3 gallon bucket of water! If it's hot enough outside, you just might like to be the one getting the bucket of water poured on you.

Come on out and have some fun! 

Willard, hwy 89-91, follow the signs!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds like a good time; how did it go?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's just a small part of what you missed by not attending...



__ https://www.facebook.com/brandonzundel/posts/10204064067385113


----------

